# TiVo Mini no longer compatible with Network Andriod App



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

This update broke the network control of the tivo mini. After speaking with tech support they provided this as the reason.

*" William: Okay I'm afraid what I am being told is the Mini was never intended for use with network control, it seems you were able to use the feature before but was an unintentional feature.*
xxx: wait wjat
xxx: you're telling me the mini worked and i bought it for the exact reason and now you removed it why?
* William: Not removing it per say but was a byproduct of some other feature and current versions that byproduct may not be working any longer.*
xxx: why would you possibly remove a functionality that worked? 
xxx: you removed it
xxx: !!!
xxx: it was there it worked, and not you removed it! 
* William: It was never designed to work that way.*
xxx: it was never designed to work that way?! it says so on its product page
* William: Yes for DVR support, not for the Mini.*

This is ridiculous, why would they remove network remote control of the mini? How can we fix this? Oh and the iOS app works just fine controlling the mini over the network....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They did this on the iOS app too, then added it back with the next release. It's probably a mistake and they'll fix it in a future release.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

From Dan's description, maybe they modified how they Discover Tivo boxes and accidentally excluded Mini's.

You might want to try some of the alternative remotes in the mean time so you have something working.

For Android, just search for Tivo in the Play store.

wmcbrine also has one that runs on python machines.
And I have one that runs in HTML web browers (requires webserver on home network).


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

The functionality was there though and after this chat and the website says they've removed it completely. 

What are some of the remote choices? Do any of them have the same functionality as the tivo program?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm sure the CSR was talking out of his ass, as they usually do.

I'd be surprised if they changed the discovery mechanism, since they have the tivo-remote service just for this.

It _is_ true that TiVo's own app is more geared toward scheduling, recording management, etc. -- all functions that make no sense with a Mini -- than to remote control replacement, like most of the third-party apps are.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's a 3rd party app that does some of the scheduling stuff too:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

I couldn't use the mini with my Android app before or after the latest update.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

wmcbrine said:


> I'm sure the CSR was talking out of his ass, as they usually do.


Oh come on I wouldn't blame the CSR, I've seen how much the level one support is kept up to date on things, and it's not very well. They usually get told new things like updates about two days in advanced if they're lucky. They aren't told the ins and outs of specific updates nor have a list of changes made. It's the nature of the field they work in. You think level one support in any tech company is going to know engineering level stuff? Of course not. You wouldn't see it with a cellular carrier, you wouldn't see it with a cable company, and you wouldn't see it even with Apple. I went into an Apple Store in NYC a few days before iOS 8 came out and none of them had even used it yet nor could answer simple questions about it. My point is is that the customer service reps that interact with the public are sometimes left uninformed on the things they shouldn't be and it could very well be by no fault of their own just poor communication skills inside the company, ie classic left hand/right hand not talking scenario. Don't forget these are *real* people with families and lives, not just some name on a screen or voice on the other end of the phone. They deserve just as much respect as you expect for yourself.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

They have clearly changed something. Just weeks before the android app update was due I finally popped for the stream. It showed up on the old app as a device as if it were a dvr, couldn't do anything with it.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

JWhites said:


> You think level one support in any tech company is going to know engineering level stuff?


I think TiVo customer support meets the industry standard, and I think the industry standard is unacceptable.

What's most annoying is when some poor chump of a customer comes here, we try to help them, and they quote a CSR at us, as if the CSR's words carried any weight. It just makes it that much harder to solve anyone's problem. They'd be better off if they'd never called.



> _Don't forget these are *real* people with families and lives, not just some name on a screen or voice on the other end of the phone. They deserve just as much respect as you expect for yourself._


 I don't make a habit of chewing out CSRs on the phone. (I try to avoid calling them at all.) I will continue to slam them, collectively, on TCF, as long as they continue to be incompetent -- and, worse, to make up answers, instead of ever simply saying "I don't know." Understand, I'm not really talking about individuals here; I'm condemning the company that doesn't train them properly. The part where they make up answers, a practice which I truly despise, I think does reflect on their individual characters; but I understand that it, too, is largely the result of corporate policies.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I am new Tivo user, having installed the Roamio Pro and Mini less than a week ago. Tivo Tech Support has been decent except for one Rep. named Sue. She knew less about Tivo boxes than I did.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Wow I really went off the rails. I do agree that the tech companies sometimes don't train the employees properly and are usually put in the position of "gong off script" in order to get the customer off the phone or over to a different department. It's a very shady business at call centers.


----------

